# Rider app driver achievement conclusions



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Ok so the rider sees our "achievement" ratings. Not the fake badges. example: you have 867 trips. pax sees that out of the 867 you have 200 5 star trips. in reality you have 371 5 star trips with an overall 4.83 rating. About half the trips aren't rated anyways. So they are probably doing the math and thinking your not so hot. AND seriously considering whether to give you a 5 or not. Whats the next level that would be displayed in pax view after 200? And why don't they just see the 371 instead of the 200? Is it likely for pax to leave a lower than 5 when their seeing a distorted number? Opinions? (not smart azz ones) well ok leave the smart azz ones..


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Homie G said:


> Ok so the rider sees our "achievement" ratings. Not the fake badges. example: you have 867 trips. pax sees that out of the 867 you have 200 5 star trips. in reality you have 371 5 star trips with an overall 4.83 rating. About half the trips aren't rated anyways. So they are probably doing the math and thinking your not so hot. AND seriously considering whether to give you a 5 or not. Whats the next level that would be displayed in pax view after 200? And why don't they just see the 371 instead of the 200? Is it likely for pax to leave a lower than 5 when their seeing a distorted number? Opinions? (not smart azz ones) well ok leave the smart azz ones..


If a pax has that much free time on their hands and they are truly reading through my entire friggin' Driver Profile, well, they have much bigger problems than I do and I actually feel pretty damn sorry for them.

Do pax even READ those things?!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I have over 2000 uber rides. Last month I got the "1000 5 star rides!" badge. Not sure if it affects my ratings, but NOBODY has ever mentioned it to me. On extremely rare occasions the pax do look at that stuff and say something, like "oh I see you are from ___" or whatever.


----------

